# Adjustable mill table stops



## wheeltapper (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi
I posted this over at MadModder and thought you might like to see it here.

I just fitted some adjustable stops to my Chester Conquest mill and thought you might like to see.

I've seen this done somewhere on the web but I can't for the life of me remember where, so I can't take credit for the idea.

This is the Y travel fitted on the l/h side







and the X travel fitted on the rear






I killed two birds with one stone here as the table movement has always been stiff and jerky, if I set the gibs in the centre of travel they locked up at the ends and adjusting at the end meant they flopped about in the centre.

So I stripped the tables right down and polished the gibs and dovetails and got it a bit better but they still got tight at the ends.

then I realised that not only do they slide against the dovetails but also against the bottom surface
marked in this pic





and although the sliding surface on the underside of the tables was smooth and polished the surfaces in the pic looked like they had been hacked flat with a chisel.

also the ends were slightly higher than the middle.
so, a quick touch with a fine file followed with a diamond hone and I had smooth travel all the way.

Cheers
Roy


----------



## Philipintexas (Nov 5, 2012)

I've been playing with ideas on this subject and I like your approach. Now if I can incorporate a DRO it will be complete. Great idea.


----------

